

Ballmer: iPhone has “no chance” of gaining significant market share - ismail
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2007/04/ballmer-says-iphone-has-no-chance-to-gain-significant-market-share/

======
buserror
Always satisfying to re-read that, but perhaps you should add (2007) to the
topic?

